# vBulletin 4.0 is in Alpha testing



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 22, 2009)

Alpha testing has started for vBulletin 4.0 Forums - vBulletin.org Forum

It's been a long time in the making. I'm looking forward to some of the features that will be added with the next major release of vBulletin.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 22, 2009)

What kind of features can we look forward to?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 22, 2009)

vBulletin 4 Series Development Update - vBulletin Community Forum


----------

